# NYC and vicinity--Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Rats (all PEWS, pink-eyed-white) were bought from a pet store that was supposed to be closing to keep them from becoming snake food. The babies and adults are available for adoption from Liz Ruppert (email below). There is a remaining total of 12 rats.

Pictures on Facebook (click on link):
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=652018&id=822085456&l=a409566976

Sample pictures:
Females:








One female is about six months; others are about five months; somewhere in the picture are some of the younger babies.









These are all males, roughly five to six weeks.









Female - roughly 5 months.









Female babies, 5 to 6 weeks old.









Female babies, 5 to 6 weeks old.

There are 5 males and 7 females (4 older girls and 3 baby girls). Experienced rat person is recommended for the older girls, who are a bit skittish.

Rat transport is available one day's round trip from NYC or Jersey City NJ. Information: 
[email protected]

Thank you,
posted for Liz by Raquel


----------

